# Mally litter - Day 59



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I have been silently lurking on here for some time and thought that I would share my experiences of my forethcoming litter with you all (especially having seen a few Mally people on this forum ). This is my third litter Of Alaskan Malamutes. I had a singleton on my last breeding, my little bundle of mishief and she is going to be the dam of this litter. My last two breedings ended in c sections (with a different bitch) and so am hoping that this time everything goes to plan. I have started sleeping next to the whelping box which has resulted in me getting no sleep whatsoever. My girl pawed my head all night trying to get me to play with her  She is getting really big now but still doesn't seem to be slowing down. Scan said five pups but i'm guessing a few extras with the size of her


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

day 59 - eeek could be very soon then! Wishing you and your little lady all the best - and hopefully this will be third time lucky and a very routine birth! 

Also hoping you post lots of piccies!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, I will post pics but have to work out how first


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

ohhhh mally puppies 

to add a pic just click the paperclip lol
xxxx


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Aw all the best with this litter, i love following these threads!  x


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

I have already learnt one valuable lesson. Never walk around barefooted when a bitch is due to whelp.... I went skidding through the kitchen on gunky, gloopy discharge yuck!!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Naomip said:


> I have already learnt one valuable lesson. Never walk around barefooted when a bitch is due to whelp.... I went skidding through the kitchen on gunky, gloopy discharge yuck!!!


ewwwwwwwww yuk welcome to the forum and good luck with your girl


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Naomip said:


> I have already learnt one valuable lesson. Never walk around barefooted when a bitch is due to whelp.... I went skidding through the kitchen on gunky, gloopy discharge yuck!!!


:crazy:
Aww good luck, I hope it all goes well for her! Can't wait to see her!xox


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

This picture was taken on Sunday. I think she will pop if she gets much bigger


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow! She does look fit to pop! Beautiful girl! x


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome  i hope it goes smoothly for you this time.. cant wait to see pictures of the new arrivals x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww bless her I imagine she is feeling pretty uncomfortable right now!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome 
Im no help with welping but have a degree in cooing over cute pups :w00t:
She looks stunning (and rather large) Hope all goes well and look forward to the updates xx


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Chaos has started digging and panting... Boy can Malamutes dig! I had Chaos progesterone tested and am sure that I read somewhere that whelping takes place 60 days from peak level times which would be tonight...


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds good! I'm betting tonight too!!  xxx


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Naomip said:


> Chaos has started digging and panting... Boy can Malamutes dig! I had Chaos progesterone tested and am sure that I read somewhere that whelping takes place 60 days from peak level times which would be tonight...


ooh sounds like it could be soon! good luck


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooo I'll be watching with interest! You're girl looks 'fuller' than mine lol - how many were seen on her scan? (if you had her scanned)

ETA: oops - just saw you did have her scanned and they reckon 5 pups. I know mally's are big, but she looks like she's having more than 5 to me. My vet reckons 5 or 6, I reckon probs 6 for Dora. Good luck!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh good luck!!!!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

I have had both her and her mum scanned in the past. In her mums first litter I was told 5 pups and she went on to have ten. Then in her mums second litter I was told no pups (so bought in her grandson) only to find that she was carrying a singleton (Chaos). Had Chaos scanned this time at 28 days and was told 2 pups, small litter. Went back a week later and was told there was 5/6 straight away with one touch but accurate counting wasn't possible as there was so many it looked like frog spawn


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Naomip said:


> I have had both her and her mum scanned in the past. In her mums first litter I was told 5 pups and she went on to have ten. Then in her mums second litter I was told no pups (so bought in her grandson) only to find that she was carrying a singleton (Chaos). Had Chaos scanned this time at 28 days and was told 2 pups, small litter. Went back a week later and was told there was 5/6 straight away with one touch but accurate counting wasn't possible as there was so many it looked like frog spawn


I don't usually scan because I was told my first bitch had 5 in there and there were none. I have done so the last twice and last time they said there were no pups (we knew that really - the stud wasn't interested ) and that was correct, and this time they said they counted at least 5 heartbeats. I don't have a huge amount of faith in scanning, although I'd like to try out a sheep scanner someday. We'll see. I know there are pups in there, and I know there is more than one, (they are really active!) so I'm happy.


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

I use a sheep scanner, still not that accurate due to the depth of the breed though


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Naomip said:


> I use a sheep scanner, still not that accurate due to the depth of the breed though


Oh really? I don't think I'll bother then lol.


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Ha  Thats how Chaos managed to get her name. I was told my bitch wasn't pregnant thanks to the scan so we bought another pup. A week later I noticed things weren't right with my bitch and it turned out she was ready to give birth  I had two pups 8 weeks apart and everything was chaotic.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Mallies are the cutest puppies EVER, but then I am biased 

Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, how exciting.  

I don't normally get to see the tiny puppy stage of moots so I'll be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Puppies, puppies, puppies, puppies!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: I am so glued to this thread!

Hope it all goes well and smoothly for you all this time!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't often venture in on the dog section but I had to look when I saw it had to do with Mals! We have a distinct love of Mals and Huskys in our house, in Portugal my OH's mum has a husky and her son, which is a husky/mal mix. The son is my fav, very naughty and quite "wild", but does everything I tell him to  My friend has a Pyrenean Mountain Dog which she will be breeding from at some point so she will let us have a pup!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Things are definitely under way here


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Naomip said:


> Things are definitely under way here


Ooooooh really?  Yay!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

I would say she has been is slow labour all day but is now panting heavily and digging in her whelping box. She whines and howls when she walks around but then calms and sleeps again. I think it will be tonight


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics!!

Good luck


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

very exciting! I feel for all bitches during this time - having one baby per sitting was bad enough having 5.....or 10  in one go can't be fun.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from anotehr fellow mally owner, can't wait to see pics of the pups when they are born :w00t: your girl looks bigger than mine, I was told 5/6 pups and ended up with 10, very cute but defiantly was not prepared and don't think I could ever go through having another litter again :lol: you're very brave  hehe


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

I think she will have 6 max but maybe thats wishful thinking  Don't think I can manage 10 again  It has taken me nearly a decade to get over that litter. All 10 were hand reared and I had a 6 month old son at the time.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah my other bitch (same breed) had litters of 10 and 11. I'm really hoping the vet is right about 5 or 6. Huge litters are NOT easy.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe explains why my husband had no problem with his dog who had 6 pups but soon turned into 5, where as I ended up with 10, it's most certainly put me off having pups for at least a long time and it's been 3 years almost :lol: 10 is allot to handle, mostly when your not expecting that many puppies even more so when you've never had a litter of puppies before


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Chaos is trying to rest in between digging


----------



## Ryanandlu (Jun 28, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl.

Best of luck with everything, will look forward to the pictures. Malamutes are one of my favourite breeds; if I had the space for one then I'd have one in a heartbeat.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck Chaos if you're going to become a mummy tonight. Hope it all goes well and can't wait to see some pics of your beautiful pups


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

She keeps going out to the garden and then coming back in. Doing little poos or wees over and over. She has nothing left in her to come out. I can now imagine what it must be like going through this in the dark with a torch. Getting mine ready now for the late night toilet sessions


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

aww best of luck


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good luck and hope it all turns out good for you and NO c-sections this time round. xxx


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

waters have gone


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

oooooooo how exciting, im glued to this thread.


----------



## Ryanandlu (Jun 28, 2011)

Naomip said:


> waters have gone


Best of luck to you again!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

we have 2 boys. 1 light Grey like dad and one Black HUGE boy


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## Lesleyann (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats on the little boy so far will keep checking this


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats on your boy, 

very exciting stuff


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations on the boy!
Exciting stuff.. hope all goes well & I look forward to pictures!

xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh gosh I can't believe this, I go out for an hour & half for our evening walk and she's gone from having a rest to waters breaking and a little boy making an appearance - well done.

Hope all the others go as smoothly


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on the first baby!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

What a great time to be having pups 

Good luck and congratulations so far xx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

cannot wait to see mally babies!!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

ooooh congrats!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats on your boy so far and hope birth goes well


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats :w00t:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

awww yey puppies x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations on first pup, I am going to guess she will have 5


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Congratulations on first pup, I am going to guess she will have 5


I'm gonna say 7  i've never been right!

Hope all is going well. Xx


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

2 Boys and a girl


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Naomip said:


> 2 Boys and a girl


Oh brilliant well done mum and you!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

So far so good :thumbup:


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anymore yet??


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Ooooooh Congratulations


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

We thought that she had finished on three boys and a girl. My friend was just about to leave as Chaos seemed to have finished and was happily feeding. We couldn't feel anymore when suddenly within 5 mins she had another two girls. Think she was just having a break (2 hours) as she seems to be getting ready for more


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

congratulations on your babies!!

is she done now? 

cant wait to see pics.. greys are my favs so especially looking forward to that hehe  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the babies, dont forget to post pic's, we have to see puppies lolol xxxx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Morning How are things this morning, Congratulations on your 6, did she have any more?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Three girls, three boys, perfect!  Congratulations on the babies, hoping to see piccies soon! xxx


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Just come back from the vets and a jab of oxy. Seems like thats it 
So happy with this litter. I have exactly what I wanted from it. I have two gorgeous light greys that are the double of their dad Enzo (Ch Chayo all eyes on me) one boy one girl, Two light greys with slight goggles which I think will fade and 2 Black and white (one boy one girl) Like their cousin Rula (Tokosha Issumatar). Breed average is 12oz to 22 in BOB but Black boy was over 25! didn't think we would ever get him out he was so big  All are feeding well and a massive thanks to Avril for being there throughout and Sue for being on the end of the phone all night. What great friends :smile:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

how wonderful!! look forward to seeing more pics as they grow 

really pleased all went well


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww how lovely! Well done Chaos! and you too I bet you could do with some sleep!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you all


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your 6 new bundles.  What a clever girl Chaos is.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Perfect litter! :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Brilliant, absolutely gorgeous mummy & pups. So pleased it all went well, hope they are all feeding well today - your next few weeks are gonna be fun 

What an exciting night you all had x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations!  Soo glad all went well this time! xx


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations they are gorgeous and a lovely number


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations the are gorgeous and a nice manageable number


----------



## Ryanandlu (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations, very pleased for you and your girl.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Naomip said:


> Just come back from the vets and a jab of oxy. Seems like thats it
> So happy with this litter. I have exactly what I wanted from it. I have two gorgeous light greys that are the double of their dad Enzo (Ch Chayo all eyes on me) one boy one girl, Two light greys with slight goggles which I think will fade and 2 Black and white (one boy one girl) Like their cousin Rula (Tokosha Issumatar). Breed average is 12oz to 22 in BOB but Black boy was over 25! didn't think we would ever get him out he was so big  All are feeding well and a massive thanks to Avril for being there throughout and Sue for being on the end of the phone all night. What great friends :smile:


Congratulations on the birth of the pups. The chayo dogs are stunning, wonderful two look like their Dad.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww their gorgeous, well done to u and mum, looking forward to their progress now


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Lucky you, Ive seen the Chayo boy at shows and he is a stunner! 
Wish I had the time/energy for another puppy but my LO is running me ragged lol, be better whn he is a bit older x


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! stunning pictures, well done to you and Congratulations to the new mummy


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

They are lovely!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations..Glad everything went ok


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my, they're teeny! She looks like she's going to be a fab mum.Get yourself some rest now!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Got a funny feeling they won't be teeny for long. These are huge for Mally pups  My home will be wrecked by the time they leave (if they ever do )


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Naomip said:


> Got a funny feeling they won't be teeny for long. These are huge for Mally pups  My home will be wrecked by the time they leave (if they ever do )


Are you planning on keeping any? I think that must be the hardest thing about breeding - watching them all go!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats, 6 pups is a nice amount :lol: and a nice stud to compliment her too, I watchd him at crufts this year he's a handsome lad and I bet these pups are going to be real stunners too


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Naomip said:


> Got a funny feeling they won't be teeny for long. These are huge for Mally pups  My home will be wrecked by the time they leave (if they ever do )


Oh go on then you've twisted my arm, send one up to me


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah i'm keeping one and have lovely homes for the rest. I have fallen for mine already. He was the first born and everything I have been looking for in the breeding. Will find it difficult saying goodbye to the others though. He is more than likely going to be called Blaiddeira order after kaos or Blaiddeira order afta chaos. Why wont the kennel club just let me have that extra letter  Possibly Bodhi (bow dee) as pet name


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

Puppys look absolutely gorgeous , this is the most exciting part the first few weeks I just remember feeling soooo relieved when my girl had finished the labour part congrats :blush:


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations, well done to Chaos, so glad it all went well this time xox


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations and well done Chaos! I'm looking forward to the thousands of puppy pics you're going to post for us to coo at.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your little ones, bet you're in for a noisy few weeks  Well done to Chaos for coping so well and well done to the lovely Enzo on becoming a dad again.

Love to see them in a few weeks time, all tubby and fluffy probably heads in the air howling away - bless 'em.


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Tonight we lost one of our little boys. He was the smallest at birth and never really thrived. Tried everything with the vets but no use  sometimes mother nature knows best. Tonight has been the first time chaos has seemed truly settled and even snored whilst feeding. She has known all along  She cried and howled until he took his last breath, then she went back to the others in the whelping box and carried on feeding. She has been a fantastic mother from day one but I even phoned my vets this morning to tell them she was upset and trying to tell me something. They said she was just hot


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry to hear about the little one. Chaos definately knew and as horrible as it is, its for the best. Id be devastated too, but its nature, and mam knows. It wasnt your boy was it? 
have you got any more pics? bet they are growing quick, hope the rest are thriving


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

No I have my eye on two a dog and a bitch which are identical. Don't really mind which of those I keep but my level headed other half keeps telling me to wait to see how they all turn out. Wanted a grey girl throughout my first litter and ended up with a black boy


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, hunny, I'm so sorry. This is the horrible bit about puppies, they're so little and fragile.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

ahhh so sorry about your little boy you lost but they do always say that mothers instincts are best and Chaos obviously knew something wasn't quite right.

Hope the others continue to thrive. Big strokes to Chaos for being such a wonderful mummy xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just opening this thread in case there are any pups still around as I haven't seen pics of them. Should imagine they've all left home now or are about to! 

If i've missed them somewhere would someone tell me so as I can seek them out?  If not can we have some pics of the little bundles of fluff please cos I bet they are gorgeous!


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

These are of my little girl at 9 weeks  She has changed so much since then. I will try to get more pics soon


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable :001_wub: look at those beautiful chunky legs and she's a right lil chunkster isn't she - bless! 

Bet it was hard to say goodbye to the rest but when you're keeping a lil angel like that how can you complain. 

Beautiful baby that I bet you're proud as punch of - thanks so much for the pics.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

ahh she is an absolute stunner :001_wub: will you be putting her in the ring?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww oooo wow...she is so gorgeous:001_tt1:


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah she will be shown from the beginning of next year. Her sister 'Darcy' has joined team Chayo with Sue and Her brother is also in a show home


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is just gorgeous! A lovely chunky bundle of fluffy fabulousness! 

I've only just seen this thread, so have just read it all. So sorry about the little boy you lost  Was it hard saying goodbye to all the others?


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

It has been really difficult saying goodbye but It is going to be lovely seeing them all growing up with their new families  The last one left tonight as the owners got married on Saturday. The house seems so quiet now with only three mallies


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Fun while it lasted eh? but you have a wonderful job of training for the ring which must be amazing to do with a pup that you have bred. Bet you can't beat training your own pup. 

Good luck and please keep us posted when you start showing, would love to know how she gets on.


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Will do I promise  Are you a member of Icebay? Sure I have seen posts on there about Flynn in the past. If so, you will see her results as they are always posted after shows on there. She is called Blaiddeira Through My Eyes, Darcy is Blaiddeira Whatz Next at Chayo and Ascari is Blaiddeira Its All About You at Malamaison


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes I am and am always flooding that forum with Flynn too  will keep my eye's open for her, am sure i'll hear her name often in the future. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

I know that it has been absolutely ages since I last posted on here but thought that as you were all so wonderful at the time the litter was born, I would post you a quick update with my good news. This weekend the puppy dog from my litter took best puppy at the AMCUK show and then at Bath Championship show yesterday he won best puppy, best dog and best of breed at the tender age of ten months and his sister had first puppy bitch , first jnr bitch and reserve best bitch. What a weekend, I am still on cloud 9


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

well done!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG, I got a lump in my throat when I read that. You must be so so proud and what magnificent achievements for both pups. :thumbup:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS - well done to all! 

Thanks for the update, with IB now closed I would never have known.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

That is some going,well done.


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I couldn't have wished for more from these pups. Advert will be in dog world this week


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulations on such fantastic results :thumbsup:


----------

